# Training (class) Fatigue



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Enrollment finally came up on the Advanced CGC/Focus class that I'm taking with Archie, so we got started last night. The class has a strong focus on handling distractions and keeping focus in new environments, so it's perfect for what I want to do with Archie. I'm pretty excited for it.

But there's a problem I'm running into here that I've hit before with group training classes, and I'm wondering if anyone here has any tips for tackling it. Archie does really well for about the first half of the class. Then by the last half, he starts to get really fried and tired. It's like he starts to zone out. He doesn't misbehave or throw out a lot of obvious stress behaviors, but he'll start blowing off cues and just generally seeming "done." 

Example: yesterday's class culminated in an exercise in which two dogs were placed in a stay (first sit, then down) while a third handler and dog did wide figure-eights around them in heel position. These were long stays, which are always harder for Archie than something more kinetic like heeling. He started out OK, then after a minute or two he started pulling himself out of position, and I couldn't get him to focus again unless I basically sat on the ground in front of him and constantly redirected him back to me. He wasn't pulling or trying to move away from where I had him, but he wouldn't maintain his sit or down and he wasn't that interested in focusing on me, either - he just kind of wanted to stand there and glance around and zone out a little bit. 

Personally I think he was just getting burnt out and exhausted from doing focus exercises for too long (this was a good 40 minutes into class, which is held in a distracting environment at the park). And I definitely need to practice longer duration on his stays - especially down/stay as he's never liked that as well as sit/stay. He doesn't tend to relax while in a stay - he's usually on edge waiting for me to give him the release cue - so I can see how a longer stay could get tiring for him. 

Anyway, has anyone run into this? Do you have any advice? I'm going to ask the trainer about it as well but I thought it'd be helpful to know what people do to maintain enthusiasm over these long training sessions.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would try teaching some quick little trick behaviors that can be stress relief/refocus activities like spin and twist or having him wind through your legs. If there is time to take a tiny intermission with a tug toy that might help too. When I take private training with my dogs the lesson is one hour but we throw in several "play breaks" to destress and refocus.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

He does like to do little tricks like spin. Would incorporating more mini-breaks in the early part of the class help him focus better in the latter half? Last night I got him to run back and forth with me in between repetitions of that last exercise, and that helped him reset but was a little disruptive (especially since this is a class full of dogs who have trouble with distractions, lol!). 

I'll try bringing a toy or two next time for play breaks. I was amazed when I got him home and he absolutely POUNCED on his toys after leaving the class looking so exhausted.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mini-breaks are a great idea. Another thought: how many months has he been in training? Mia can get spacey if we've taken classes for a few months without a break, especially if it's the same type of class. A week off helps. I also change between sports from time to time.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Liz said:


> Mini-breaks are a great idea. Another thought: how many months has he been in training? Mia can get spacey if we've taken classes for a few months without a break, especially if it's the same type of class. A week off helps. I also change between sports from time to time.


We actually haven't taken a class since last summer. But he could be having the opposite problem, where he's having trouble maintaining focus because he's not used to going to class. We usually do training in shorter bursts when we practice at home.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Definitely. And if last night was the first class, I suspect he'll get better as the class progresses.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I definitely give my dog breaks, depending on the dog and the class. In my Novice class they do endless amounts of heeling at the beginning of class, so I'll go and sit on the sidelines after a few minutes. I'd rather get 30 seconds of great heeling than 10 minutes of crap! I'm finding it's also really helpful to teach a dog to relax in a setting like that. 

I also do tricks to occupy a young, energetic dog during down time in class.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Having Archie lay down or sit while you act as a post for another dog to do figure eights is quite demanding for a dog taking the Advanced CGC class so I wouldn't feel too upset about it. Especially with the excitement of another dog prancing nearby and if Archie is having to stay longer than what he is used to.

It might help to have him sit or lay down between your legs. One thing I've trained my dog to do is something I call pony - she comes from behind between my legs and sits between my legs. She then can move around between my legs either in a scooting position or standing. I use it for when I feel she needs "protection" if we're somewhere crowded like at a fair with lots of people/strollers/kids in a narrow area. I have also put her in this position during a figure eight when she is tired and losing focus. 

The other thing is lots of treats and talking to Archie to hold focus. Bring a variety of treats. Start with the most mundane, basic treat early on, then ramp up to more exciting treats towards the end of the class.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh and could Archie need a bathroom break or a drink of water? 

I always get to classes early so my dog has a chance to pee mark first and then she's good through a class, but I've noticed some dogs need to take a pee break in the middle of class. Some need water if they are getting lots of dry treats.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I did bring a water bowl for him, but I forgot to actually bring WATER to put in it. :argh: I do think that was part of it, because the only time he broke his heel during our turn at figure-8s was to pull toward the demo dog's water bowl. We let him have a drink and he was a bit happier after that. I bring a variety of treats for him, but quite a few of them are freeze-dried raw since those are very high-value for him. So of course he'd get thirsty.

OK so on my list for next week so far: water, toys, a more intentional mix of treats with the best stuff on the bottom.

Does anyone have advice for making sustained, concentrated activities like a long stay more relaxing? He tends to be pretty intense about any cue he's given, which means he's usually tense and staring at me all through his stay.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

You can train a relax command. I find this easier to do with capturing than shaping.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, I use the word settle to emphasize relaxing on a sit or most especially a down.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Do you just put them in a down/stay and then mark/treat when they appear to relax on their own? Or do you capture it separately and then apply it to a stay?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I capture it separately. It's certainly not the only way. For us, I find that when I put them in a down stay they remain alert for the next command. They don't relax unless I ignore them, but if I put them in a down stay and then ignore them for too long, they're likely to break. So, I started capturing it separately.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Update! I incorporated "spin" and other kinds of quick, fun movement as a kind of reset in class tonight, and it really really helped. He had a lot more enthusiasm and less fatigue by the end of class. I'd just sort of watch for when he seemed to be frazzled or zoning out, and I'd have him do something silly and move around, and he'd focus right back in afterward. It also helped that the stuff we practiced tonight was more movement-based (lots of heeling and focus games on a long line, things like that). But his stays were much better tonight, too.

I did bring toys for him, but he wasn't interested until class was over. We played for a bit before going to the car and heading home, which he seemed happy about.

Oh, and one of the people who missed last week's class was there tonight - with a gorgeous silver standard poodle! So that was an extra treat. 

Anyway, thanks so much for your advice, everyone!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is splendid. As you do more and more of that kind of reset/refocus work Archie will get better and better at understanding that it is a way for him to let go of any stress he is feeling and will stick with you through tougher activities.


----------

